# Flex Pay



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

So normally when I cash out before 2pm I get paid the same day. That was yesterday and still nothing. Not sure if Uber has ****ed up or my bank ??‍♂ Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> So normally when I cash out before 2pm I get paid the same day. That was yesterday and still nothing. Not sure if Uber has @@@@ed up or my bank ??‍♂ Anyone else had this issue?


Anyone who got bonus. Yes. Will work next week again.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

I didn’t get bonus


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

WestSydGuy said:


> Anyone who got bonus. Yes. Will work next week again.


Why would the bonus have any effect? "Cash Out" is available and working, the money just didn't hit accounts the same day as it usually does.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

UberDriverAU said:


> Why would the bonus have any effect? "Cash Out" is available and working, the money just didn't hit accounts the same day as it usually does.


Perhaps because there is a 1700 limit on cash out in a week and the cash out of the bonus is affecting it ... how much appreciation payment did you get?


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Didn’t get the bonus. First cash out of the week and only $700. I cashed out at 12:30pm so well before the cut off. Latest it’s gone in is 8:30 the same day. I’m going to cash out before 4am and see how long it takes


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

RoboRider said:


> Perhaps because there is a 1700 limit on cash out in a week and the cash out of the bonus is affecting it ... how much appreciation payment did you get?


I received $700. I certainly haven't hit the limit. I never have. I have been able to cash out every day this week. I received Tue's payment the same day, but neither of Wed or Thu payments have been received. My bank's policy is to credit payments as soon as they're received, which leads me to believe these two payments haven't actually been made despite successfully being cashed out.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

I cashed out at 3:30am, if this one doesn’t get paid today I’m going to lose my shit. The only response I’ve had from Uber is “payments can take 3 business days” if I don’t get paid today I’m screwed for the weekend


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

So update, I cashed out last nights earnings at 3:30am this morning and that money has already hit my account. I’ve already been on the phone abusing Uber support. If they can process last nights pay why can’t they reprocess the one I did 3 days ago. Officially not driving Uber till it’s resolved and I’ll just stick to doing OLA. Will also be accepting every cash offer I get


----------



## linktppi (Apr 24, 2019)

Same issue for me mate..
i just got paid today for my cashout 2 days ago
Im with NAB and it's usually next business day by 2pm 

phone support are usless...


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

I've done some test transfers from accounts with other banks and I've received all of them within 5 hours. So it looks like Uber simply hasn't made the payments.


----------



## Craka (Nov 27, 2016)

This thread saved me asking a question. Love the search functionality... hint hint


----------

